# BlackJack Cast Iron Extension Router Wing



## Puzzline (Jan 9, 2009)

BlackJack Cast Iron Extension Router Wing, Part Number: 14100

This table is sold at workshopsupply.com

I was looking at this router table for purchase. There are many tables that replace the extension wing on your table saw. This is the cheapest one I could find. Have any of you ever used one of these tables? What are your thoughts on this talbe? My shop is really small so I thougt this could be good solution.

Jeff


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jeff, I found that saw table mounted routers tend to be in the way. Because of this you are always changing set ups (making more work) instead of spending the time productively. I would suggest a table that stores under your saw wing instead. This would be either a bench top table lifted into position for work or a sit down table. We do have members who are happy with their saw mounted routers and like so many aspects of woodworking this decision is one for you to make.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow Mike I could not disagree with you more, different stokes for different folks. Heck you could put the table on the right wing, then it is not in the way at all.

I suggest the cast iron one, if nothing else that added mass really settles the vibration of the saw down.

I have one on the left and one on the right.

Sorry about the dust and mess this was 4 months ago when I was reorganizing my shop.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nick,

Correct me if I'm wrong but, your plate is on the "left" side not the right. 

I do agree with using a router mount on the right side. For space wise. Many people do this. If your TS fence rails are long enough, this allows you double use of the fence. David Marks has a nice setup on his TS. Wished I could find a link to it.

As with most things, there isn't a right or wrong answer here. It's what works best for you.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The cast iron one is on the left, my MDF one is on the right, look close I just had no router plate in the router table set up on the right for that pic.

I can use my Incra's Table saw fence with the left side router plate and get every function of the Incras system out of it. And it serves as one HUGE router table.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nick,

Yup, I saw it there, was just razzing ya a bit.  I do like your setup.:sold:


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

I think the key to the router in the tablesaw is mounting it in a removable plate. That way the set-ups aren't affected by the use of the tablesaw. My router mount is directly to the table and thus not removable.

That blackjack has a removable plate so fits the bill. It also has slots cut for a fence hold down and a miter slot. I like that. I personally would build one out of quality plywood before I spent all that money plus shipping, but that is just cheap me.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, removable plates are nice sometimes, other times they are a hassle. All mine are removable right now.

Petersenj20 is yours a custom set up that is not removable?


----------



## Puzzline (Jan 9, 2009)

ya I a cheap skate also. I have a Delta table saw that has 2 cast iron wings one the right and one on the left. I have thought about drilling a hole in one side and then mounting the router directly to the table through the hole. Have you ever heard of anyone attempting this?

Jeff


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

Jeff, 
I am cheap skate and have a Delta as well. Only my Delta must be cheaper than yours as my wings are formed steel, (read that made in China I guess).

I think you'd have to have your cast iron wings machined rather than drilling one out yourself.

I'm in the process of building and tweaking mine, built on a scrap piece of Formica coated, particle board counter top. I'm not happy with the way the plate sets in on the routed ledge and have used various thickness washers to level it. I'm figuring out a way to make metal triangles for the corners to act as hold downs on two as well as leveling supports on those and the other two. 

It's a slow process as I can only wheel it out and work on it when the momma's car is not in the garage.
http://www.ourpage.org/router/index.html

Cordially,
Gerry

Freud FT170 routers
Delta TS300 table saw
Plate from Rockler
Metal from Home Depot
Counter top piece from someone I did electrical work for.


PS: By the way, according to your images, you do beautiful cabinet work!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

A car in a garage?

I have not heard of that in years. We got 12" of snow today, the wife was digging out her car, my shop(garage) was toasty warm.


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

Strange as it may seem, the momma's car IS in the garage.
We only got 5" so far today.

Still, I always get the last words in... "Yes Dear", (and do otherwise anyhow).

But, on the bright side, I have squatters rights to the other half of the basement as soon as I can get some organization to it! 



Gerry


----------



## blfuller123 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a Dewalt 746 saw and it has the long extension on the right side of the blade that goes aout about 30 inches. It is 3/4 mdf and I am seriously considering putting a router plate in it for space reasons. I will have to make another fence to go over the dewalt fence, because of the way it is made, if I want to use it. Anyone see any real disadvantage to this to my saw table? 

-Brett


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

nickao65 said:


> Petersenj20 is yours a custom set up that is not removable?


No. I have a Craftsman tablesaw with the router cutout. It bolts directly to the table and is a pain. It has no removable plate and the mouting boss is almost 3/4" thick so loses a lot of depth.



Puzzline said:


> ya I a cheap skate also. I have a Delta table saw that has 2 cast iron wings one the right and one on the left. I have thought about drilling a hole in one side and then mounting the router directly to the table through the hole. Have you ever heard of anyone attempting this? Jeff


Drilling bolt holes would be easy, but drilling the bit hole (large) would be difficult. You could take it to a machine shop to be done, but I would have them cut a recess for a plate. This could get expensive but wouldn't hurt to get pricing.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

> I have a Dewalt 746 saw and it has the long extension on the right side of the blade that goes aout about 30 inches. It is 3/4 mdf and I am seriously considering putting a router plate in it for space reasons. I will have to make another fence to go over the dewalt fence, because of the way it is made, if I want to use it. Anyone see any real disadvantage to this to my saw table?
> 
> -Brett


There shouldn't be any issues doing that.


----------



## Puzzline (Jan 9, 2009)

You know the more I think about it the more I am leaning towards keeping the router table and table saw as totally seperate machines.......


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*If you have the space, do it that way.*



Puzzline said:


> You know the more I think about it the more I am leaning towards keeping the router table and table saw as totally seperate machines.......


If you have the space, do it that way.
I don't have much space so I'm adapting. 

Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## Puzzline (Jan 9, 2009)

So has anyone bought of used this table... Could anyone share their experience with it?


----------



## Steve Garrison (Apr 19, 2009)

Puzzline said:


> ya I a cheap skate also. I have a Delta table saw that has 2 cast iron wings one the right and one on the left. I have thought about drilling a hole in one side and then mounting the router directly to the table through the hole. Have you ever heard of anyone attempting this?
> 
> Jeff


I have done exactly this and love it! I started making the 1.5" hole for the bit using an old hole saw, but it got dull before it cut through – I figured it would. So I used a metal cutting blade on my jigsaw to cut 8 radial cuts to the edge of the hole saw groove and snapped the pieces out using a hammer and punch. The cast iron wing I bought from a man who bought and sold used machinery for $10. It bolted right up and was a quarter inch thick with ribs in the casting. I mounted my DeWalt DW616 router using the fixed base pulled up against the ribs and still have enough height adjustment for anything I have needed to do with it. When it’s not in use I can either lower it below the top, or drop the motor out of the base completely (I use my plunge base for everything else). I use my tablesaw fence with it and it works very well.


----------

